# Geforce3 firmware update?



## cycovery (18. Oktober 2005)

Gibts ne Moeglichkeit bei einer Geforce3 irgend n firmware update durchzufuehren oder irgendwas anderes zu machen, damit sie statt nur vertex und pixel shader 1_1 bis zu 2_0 oder hoeher unterstuetzt?

also auf der Herstellerseite hab ich nix dazu gefunden . . . 

Dankeschoen . . .


----------

